
Visual Studio Code – May 2018 Update - pookieinc
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_24
======
kbumsik
As a non-JS dev, it is kinda boring update for me this time. But I am excited
when looking at the preview updates, such as the new settings editor and grid
layout.

I hope the new UI for settings would also applies to extension settings. It is
quite cumbersome to set up extension at the begining.

------
hartator
Does anyone has the same issue when VSCode is a bit agressive, adding closing
brackets, or closing “” when it’s not really necessary (because it’s already
closed or something)?

~~~
veidr
Yes, sometimes when editing existing text (as opposed to writing new lines
sequentially.

OTOH, I have had that same issue occasionally with every editor that auto-
closes that kind of element, haven't you?

I assume there's a performance tradeoff you have to make there, around how
much parsing you want to do on every one of those keystrokes (including the
weird-and-fuzzy kind of analysis required for code that is being typed and
perhaps isn't yet in a valid state).

~~~
hartator
I wonder what's the best way to solve this, apart disable it.

------
ggregoire
Such a great release! Lot of improvements for JS/TS, a new outline view and
the grid editor layout.

